# Deactivated ....Do I keep the iphone as a souvenir



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone. 
Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"

I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
1 thing I know for sure is there is no way in hell they are getting it back until they pay that fine!!
So UBER has our bank account numbers...would they dare, make a withdrawal from my checking account???
That would be sooo ballsy...
But I don't put anything past uber...


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't see why the phone couldn't just be 'restored' should* work


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Making a withdrawal from your bank account without your authorization is illegal


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone.
> Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
> ...


$2000 fine!?!?!?? WTF did you do for that ticket? **** the Pope's wife?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

suewho said:


> Making a withdrawal from your bank account without your authorization is illegal


Half the shit uber does is illegal...doesn't seem to stop them...


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Lou W said:


> $2000 fine!?!?!?? WTF did you do for that ticket? **** the Pope's wife?


See my $2,000 ticket post in the miami city thread for the full story...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lou W said:


> $2000 fine!?!?!?? WTF did you do for that ticket? **** the Pope's wife?


dont be silly... the pope doesnt have a wife...lol


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> dont be silly... the pope doesnt have a wife...lol


Maybe not the current pope, but there would be some lovely skeletons in the catacombs of the vatican.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone.
> Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
> ...


I haven't seen what kind of device software (MobileDeviceMmanagment) that Uber uses to lock their phones down. You may need to "Jailbreak" the phone to restore it or remove any controlling software. Even with a "factory reset" some phones can be set to "call home" again and get a configuration.

Also be aware that depending on the provider that Uber uses, they can report the IMEI (sort of a serial number) of the phone to the provider and prevent it from being reactivated at least on a mobile/cellular level. Generally companies don's list phones as stolen, just lost, and you won't get into trouble if you request a reactivation, the provider will just say no.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone.
> Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
> ...


I have heard they take their time in paying fines, but do they reimburse you once you have paid them? Do you have any emails from them saying they will pay your fine?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

The c


unter ling said:


> I have heard they take their time in paying fines, but do they reimburse you once you have paid them? Do you have any emails from them saying they will pay your fine?


The code enforcement website says nbder appeal...which means uber is delisional and fighting the tickets in courts thinking they are not breaking county codes by doing airport pickups...


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

suewho said:


> dont be silly... the pope doesnt have a wife...lol


Oh suewho, I was being silly. I know the pope is gay.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

There was a post somewhere around here about unlocking the phones, and it seemed to work for a lot of people.

I'm under the impression that quite a few people don't return the phones. I get rider stories all the time about having worked earlier for Uber, sometimes in another market, and they still have the phone.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm gonna piggyback off this thread to ask my question...

So I got a phone at an in-person sign up/vehicle inspection event. First they tried to install the app on by Android phone, but it's rooted, so it was a no-go. I played around with the iPhone for a few hours, but didn't do any trips. I later found out how to hide root on my Android phone, and started using that instead.

I still have the iPhone. I logged into the driver app on it, but never did any trips. To this day, Uber has never charged me the weekly $10. I did e-mail them right after I got my Android working, asking them what to do with the iPhone, but they never responded. 

I'm wondering if they have any record of me having the phone, since I did no trips with it?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Lou W said:


> $2000 fine!?!?!?? WTF did you do for that ticket? **** the Pope's wife?


Come on! Everybody ****s Pope's wife!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> I'm gonna piggyback off this thread to ask my question...
> 
> So I got a phone at an in-person sign up/vehicle inspection event. First they tried to install the app on by Android phone, but it's rooted, so it was a no-go. I played around with the iPhone for a few hours, but didn't do any trips. I later found out how to hide root on my Android phone, and started using that instead.
> 
> ...


I remember back in the day there was an app called fakesquare that let you check in at places on foursquare by forging and falsfying the location data on your phone I wonder if there's any way on a rooted phone you could forge your location data to put yourself at the center of the front door of the hottest night spots wjile you're sitting in a parking spot a block away or at the absolute closest spot to airport loop when somebody else my physically be closer than you...

Also for the record I've never been charged a 10$ device fee ever...and even made and got paid 30$ in referall bonuses to people I gave cards ro months ago, who just now used my code...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> I'm gonna piggyback off this thread to ask my question...
> 
> So I got a phone at an in-person sign up/vehicle inspection event. First they tried to install the app on by Android phone, but it's rooted, so it was a no-go. I played around with the iPhone for a few hours, but didn't do any trips. I later found out how to hide root on my Android phone, and started using that instead.
> 
> ...


Good question. I'm wondering if there is some kind of "activation" process that ties that phone to your Uber account that then starts the billing process. When I first signed up for Uber, the partner app for Android was still in beta, so I had to request the iPhone. I returned my phone without even opening the box. I was never charged the 10 dollar fee or 100 dollar deposit.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Oh suewho, I was being silly. I know the pope is gay.


Really?

And you know this how?


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Really?
> 
> And you know this how?


Gaydar. Plus I dropped him off at Parliment House a time or two.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone.
> Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
> ...


Yes they can and will take it from you.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Lou W said:


> $2000 fine!?!?!?? WTF did you do for that ticket? **** the Pope's wife?


And wipe off on the drapes.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

With new firmware IOS 7. And later it requires the original iTunes log in to activate. The unit is useless.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never paid a deposit in L.A. a year ago when my iPhone came, I pay rent now.

I will send it back when I no longer wish to use it.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tr75XrfF5rTKJx67llMUvlOHbQ8_GQvTHe3aoqZSFKY/viewform


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

You can do factory reset and put a new SIM card in. With the reset only you can't make calls or send sms as it's tied up to their phone account with Verizon but you can use it for anything else (Internet etc)


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> For the record, I quit ubering 6 weeks before I was deactivated and Uber owes me 0 dollars Miami never took deposits from drivers... They're telling me to mail back the phone.
> Before I dropped it in the mail, I checked the dade counyy code enforcement website and noticed they never paid my $2,000 fine from august that they said they were "totally taking care of"
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if the uber iPhones can be reprogrammed to work as real phones???
> ...


A $2000 unpaid fine? This is something you should have requested an update on EVERYDAY. There is no way you should have left it unchecked. Constant emails about issues like this is the only way to get it resolved. Email and tweet them about the mishandling of your ticket and ask for a phone call from your local manager. This has worked for me more than once.


----------

